# finnished project



## gwisdom (Feb 22, 2012)

[attachment=2122]
this is a traveling placque that i completed last friday for the wichita gold prospectors club. i turned the 11 inch oak bowl to match the GPAA national symbol, carved in the riffles, epoxyied in gold flake and black sand, and then applied the graphics to the center of the bowl. hand forged the pick and shovel to match size, and then turned the maple handles. mortis an tendoned the handles togeather and then gently dowl pinned everything to the walnut stand.
i didnt think that i would get it finnished in time, and was nicely suprised how many wanted there own.


----------



## CodyS (Feb 22, 2012)

Ditto! Very nice!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2012)

That is soooo very cool. Very well done. Thanks for showing us. 



.


----------



## LoneStar (Feb 22, 2012)

Pretty cool ! My brother did a little prospecting off and on for years.


----------



## gwisdom (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks everyone, for the inspiration


----------

